# Got an HD 7" for my son. For me, debating between HDX 7 and Google Nexus 7.



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I really want to get the HDX 7, because I love Amazon, but everyone I know says I should get the Google Nexus 7.  I will be using it for fun (games and movies) and for work (emails).  Is the HDX 7 comparable or better than the Google Nexus 7?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There's a whole thread devoted to the nexus 7 here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,119373.0.html

It is lengthy, and starts with the original N7 before shifting to the new one. I've only owned the original N7. FWIW, I chose to replace it with a Fire HDX, because I only wanted it for media consumption and light web browsing. If you mainly intend to do media stuff, especially from Amazon, or if you have a Prime account, the HDX is a better choice. If you want to do geekier stuff, use widgets, and customize your tablet and layout, the N7 is the way to go.

Something I find annoying about the HDX is that it isn't compatible with Swiftkey, my favorite keyboard, and I don't like the stock keyboard on the HDX. Something I like about the HDX, even though I probably won't use it much, is that it is about the only way to get an up to date Kindle device with text-to-speech.

And of course, the HDX is the only way to get a tablet with the Mayday button!


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the link.  I may eventually get into the geekier things with the tablet, but this would be my first one, so HDX should be a good start.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I think you will be amazed at all  you can do, and not all geeky, just cool and helpful stuff..fun stuff as well.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> I think you will be amazed at all you can do, and not all geeky, just cool and helpful stuff..fun stuff as well.


 Don't get me wrong, I love customizing and doing geeky stuff on my Android phone. Geeky is not a pejorative term with me, but a compliment, being a geek myself.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I love my 7" HDX....and they are on sale today only!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there something you think you want to do that you wouldn't be able to do on the HDX?

I say get it and try it.  IF it doesn't work out, return it to Amazon and get the other one.  You should have over 30 days to try it out with the Holiday Return Policy.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

PIZ said:


> I really want to get the HDX 7, because I love Amazon, but everyone I know says I should get the Google Nexus 7. I will be using it for fun (games and movies) and for work (emails). Is the HDX 7 comparable or better than the Google Nexus 7?


Depending on how your company does email, you may not be able to use the Kindle HDX. Our management tool at work does not work with Amazon's modified Android operating system. I can get to my email through the browser, but I can't actually add the account and have the email pushed to a Fire. But Amazon is especially generous with its return policy around Christmas. So try it and see what you think. It can always go back if it doesn't work out for you.
I've moved away from the Fires because I want to do more than just use Amazon content (and I'm too lazy to do a lot of workarounds and I HATE the carousel interface). But that's just me. I still love my e-ink Kindles and use them for most of my reading, but my primary tablet is a Nexus 7.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

The Kindle Fire HDX and the Nexus 7 FHD (2013) are comparable devices as far as hardware go. Especially in screens, the are exactly the same screen, with lots of reviewers preferring the color of the Nexus. 

The fire has a bit faster processor and better speakers.  It can use all of Amazon's media. It is however, pretty much walled off from the rest of the androids as it uses a customized version. Because of that its updating and gadget life are all tied to Amazon.

The Nexus is backed by Google and uses a stock android os. Because of these two things, it probably won't get orphaned any time soon and Google always has update their Nexus family with the os updates first. (its running KitKat 4.4 right now. The other android tablets will have to update their user interfaces which they have over the stock android and as such takes a bit longer, or never to go to their devices.)

The Nexus can run generic readers, the Nook reader and store, the Amazon reader and bookstore, the Amazon app store, the Google Play store and even the third party app stores. The Fire is locked to the Amazon apps for the most part and is hard to get stock stuff to work with it.

On that note - I owned a HDX for about 5 hours on cyber Monday.  I returned it for the above reasons and bought a Nexus 7 FHD 2013, for in short - great hardware, walled garden on the Fire, the Nexus has stock os, continually updated before other devices and runs all my previously purchased android apps including SwiftKey!

Your needs and wants may go either way with the above contents. This was all my opinion and experience and efforts to get my HDX working the way i wanted it to during my five hours of ownership. oh and Mayday is completely awesome and is a tipping point for the HDX for those who dont want to fuss with their system when they have problems. One click and help is right there fixing your problem for free! 

I love my Nexus! Would advise you look on youtube for comparison videos and reviews of both products. It is very informing.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I have owned both the newest HDX and the old version of the Nexus. Both are excellent products, they are just optimized for different main purposes. The only thing I would add to what I've said previously is that Amazon does have a reputation for better customer service in general than Google.

You've probably seen that Amazon is selling the HDX for $50 off if you have the Amazon credit card, but at Office Depot they are also selling the new Nexus 7 for $50 off. To my Knowledge there are no special credit cards or other requirements for the Office Depot deal, but you do have to go into the store for store pick up. Not a trivial consideration this time of year.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/870743/Google-Nexus-7-Tablet-2013-16GB/?cm_mmc=Affiliates-_-CJ-_-2617611-_-11272891

Either is a great choice!


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Wow.  I think I might be even more confused, but it is because it seems both are great systems.  We only have an ipod touch and a laptop.  I bought my son the HD 7" because it will be his first and I figured if my 68 year old mom could figure it out, so could he.

For me, I want something fast, where I can surf the net, and get on my work emails.  We use Lotus notes and right now I get to my work emails through Google Chrome or Internet Explorer.  Would the HDX work for that?  My co-worker who is an IT guy has a Google Nexus, but I am torn because I think it would be better if me and my son both had a Kindle.

I research things to death so it will probably be after XMAS before I get one.

Also what is Swiftkey for Google and what is HDX's alternative?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.geekwire.com/2013/kindle-fire-hdx-business-persons-frenemy/

This talks about business use of the HDX. I have no experience, so can't comment.

Swiftkey is an alternate keyboard app that replaces the stock keyboard that's on the screen of an android phone or tablet. In short, it saves you keystrokes by guessing the next words you're going to use and I find it very helpful. The Fire comes with a installed keyboard that tries to do the same thing but doesn't do it nearly as well in my opinion. It will only be a significant deal if you intend to use your tablet for a lot of typing in Internet forums or business documents or email.

If you Google Fire HDX versus Nexus 7, you should go find some comparisons (articles or YouTube)that may help you. Have fun researching!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> http://www.geekwire.com/2013/kindle-fire-hdx-business-persons-frenemy/
> 
> This talks about business use of the HDX. I have no experience, so can't comment.
> 
> ...


I think the Fire's 'guess your next word' function is really pretty good, FWIW. I've sometimes typed a whole sentence by just hitting a couple of letters and then picking the word. I actually think I read last year when the HD was first introduced, that Amazon utilizes Swiftkey, (Or am I thinking 'Swype'? Maybe.) with permission, even if they don't call it that. But I don't see it mentioned anywhere now on the product page. Regardless, I think the keyboard works very well. I like that I can press and hold various letters to get common symbols which does NOT work with my phone. There's also a settings area that would let me do 'trace typing' and where I can turn auto correct off, among other things.

However, if I'm going to need to use it for extensive email, I use my bluetooth keyboard -- it pairs very nicely and does pretty much allow the kindle to suffice if necessary.

Also, Amazon has said that the HDX is compatible with Exchange servers and VPNs as well as other business oriented services. See this page of the product advert:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1000658051

If I'm recalling correctly it comes with OfficeSuite -- which is an app that allows you to read, write, and edit most Office files. You can purchase the 'pro' version to also get PDF support. It's usually $14.99 I believe, but is currently offered for just $4.99. And may come up again as a Free App of the Day.  That's how I got it a couple of years ago.



Most importantly: if you get the HDX and then find it doesn't work for you, Amazon will take it back without any difficulty. The holiday return period runs to Jan 31 as long as it's purchased by Dec 31. So it's easy to try it out first. I would suspect that wherever you buy the Nexus, they'll either not take it back or charge a substantial re-stocking fee. I should mention Amazon will charge you return shipping, but that's not likely to be more than $10 or so.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For whatever reason, the word options given on both my Fire and the stock keyboard of my OG Nexus 7 seem almost deliberately boneheaded and obtuse compared to using the SwiftKey. I am not sure why, but it has been that way since I had my Nexus 7,and continues with my Fire. I like many things about my Fire, the reading view of websites is one I haven't mentioned, but typing on it is so bad compared to my phone or iPad (which uses a different system, not as good as SwiftKey, but better than the seven inch tablets), that I've taken to trying to use voice input on my Fire, despite the irritations that brings.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Must be, Claw, because you have a more sophisticated vocabulary and style than the average person. 

Mind you, sometimes I need to type 3 -5 letters before it suggests the word I want.

Does the SwiftKey one _learn_ your style?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Does the SwiftKey one _learn_ your style?


Egg-zackly! It learns from what you type, and optionally you can let it study your style in your past Gmail and Facebook posts to jump start it. It is very good at predicting your words.

Incidentally, I am modest too! If you doubt it, just ask me...


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

So, I'm on my laptop and I get on Amazon and go to the Kindle Store.  I take a look at the apps and even though I am in the Kindle Store it still seems kind of difficult to tell what apps apply to a Kindle.

Then I get on Google Play for the first time.  WOW, is that a nice set-up!  Is it really that big of a difference, or am I missing something?  I think I am going to rethink the Google Nexus 7.....I still hope the Kindle Fire HD is a good starter tablet for my 12 year old son......I'm now wondering if I should trade it in for a Google Nexus 7 for him.

So confused.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't really speak the differences between the Google Play market and the Amazon App Store. The great majority of my Amazon apps I acquired over the years by scarfing them up when I saw they were the free app of the day. So I haven't searched in the Amazon App Store all that much.

I think you will be satisfied with either of the two tablets that you get. I suspect the Nexus will be more demanding to learn, but it also gives a lot more flexibility and capability. It might be smart to let your son experiment with his new Fire, and see how you like that. That may give you more of an idea whether you want the newer model of Fire or you want to try a Nexus. As I think others pointed out in this thread Amazon's return policy may work to your advantage you don't like the Fire.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I like that idea Claw.  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Must be, Claw, because you have a more sophisticated vocabulary and style than the average person.
> 
> Mind you, sometimes I need to type 3 -5 letters before it suggests the word I want.
> 
> Does the SwiftKey one _learn_ your style?


I find the Fire keyboard very good at predictions, too. When I use Silk to post the Free App of the Day to the Facebook page, I don't even have to start typing, I just tap the series of words that appear. It has definitely learned the words I use most. And the order I use them in.

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't think that Amazon Prime video works on the Nexus 7.  It may not be important to you, but it is to me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> So, I'm on my laptop and I get on Amazon and go to the Kindle Store. I take a look at the apps and even though I am in the Kindle Store it still seems kind of difficult to tell what apps apply to a Kindle.
> 
> Then I get on Google Play for the first time. WOW, is that a nice set-up! Is it really that big of a difference, or am I missing something? I think I am going to rethink the Google Nexus 7.....I still hope the Kindle Fire HD is a good starter tablet for my 12 year old son......I'm now wondering if I should trade it in for a Google Nexus 7 for him.
> 
> So confused.


FWIW, I pretty much don't browse either Amazon or Google. I go there when I've heard about a specific app and am looking for it.

And, like Claw, I've snapped up a number of 'Free App of the Day' offerings if they seemed even remotely interesting/useful.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> I find the Fire keyboard very good at predictions, too. When I use Silk to post the Free App of the Day to the Facebook page, I don't even have to start typing, I just tap the series of words that appear. It has definitely learned the words I use most. And the order I use them in.
> 
> Betsy


I had that feeling, too, but I don't use it all that much. I expect how often you use it will affect how fast it learns. 



mlewis78 said:


> I don't think that Amazon Prime video works on the Nexus 7. It may not be important to you, but it is to me.


Yes -- that's a pretty big 'PRO' for the Fire: you won't be able to get Prime videos -- free streaming and sometimes free 'rental' -- with anything but a Fire tablet.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

If either you or your son have an android phone, the learning curve on the Nexus won't be as hard. I currently have the 2012 Nexus & love it. It recently had to go to Asus (manufacturer) due to freezing up. They were courteous & tablet was back to me relatively quickly at no cost to me except original shipping (was still under warranty). I however was in tablet withdrawal while it was gone LOL and started thinking about getting a new tablet. Got the 8.9 Kindle HD and find it very difficult to adjust to esp. the carousel. I am not a prime member so no help there and Amazon's App Store can't compete with the Play Store. Now deciding between a HDX, the 2013 Nexus or a Samsung tab 3 8 in. and the only reason I'm even considering the HDX is the specs and an offer I got today from Amazon for an ez pay plan. IMHO, if Amazon loosened up their choke hold on their tablets and allowed more personalization and access to the Play Store they would be unstoppable in the tablet market. 
Susie


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

OK.  I decided.  I did a lot of research and I decided since it is my first tablet, I am going to get the Kindle Fire HDX 7".  Main reasons are I am going to get Amazon Prime and it sounds like the HDX is the easier tablet to learn, especially for a first time tablet user.  I have some questions, which I may have asked before, but can't seem to find them:

1.  If I get Amazon Prime on my son's tablet, and register his tablet under my name, can I use Amazon Prime on my HDX?

2.  Since I will be getting Prime, what can I use it for?  TV shows, movies, videos?  Do you download them to the tablet so you can watch them anytime?  How much room would a movie take up?

3.  Would you recommend I get the 32GB or the 64GB?

4.  What is the process of buying apps?  If I buy a game on my HDX, will my son be able to get that same game downloaded to his HD for free, or would he have to buy it also?  Keep in mind I will use my email address to register both of them.

5.  Do you buy apps and games and videos and such through the tablet, or do you buy them on a laptop and transfer them onto the tablet?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> OK. I decided. I did a lot of research and I decided since it is my first tablet, I am going to get the Kindle Fire HDX 7". Main reasons are I am going to get Amazon Prime and it sounds like the HDX is the easier tablet to learn, especially for a first time tablet user. I have some questions, which I may have asked before, but can't seem to find them:
> 
> 1. If I get Amazon Prime on my son's tablet, and register his tablet under my name, can I use Amazon Prime on my HDX?


Whichever is the account that has the prime membership will be able to get the Prime videos. So, if you're on the same account, any compatible devices will work. You probably want to purchase Prime for YOUR account. Whether or not you register your son's device to your account is a different question. I suppose you could let him have his own account and purchase Prime for him. Then you can be a 'user' on his account, for the shipping purposes, but won't be able to use Prime videos or borrows unless your device is registered for him.



> 2. Since I will be getting Prime, what can I use it for? TV shows, movies, videos? Do you download them to the tablet so you can watch them anytime? How much room would a movie take up?


If you browse movies you can actually search for those that are available via Prime. You can stream them free and can download them for a limited time. There are some details about this in my review in the review section here. Details are also on Amazon. They'll take up more or less room depending on the quality you choose. The MAIN thing Prime does is give you 2 day shipping on all physical items. There's a small charge to upgrade to 1 day shipping. Kindle owners also get to borrow one book a month from the Kindle Owners Lending Library. And can get Kindle First books free a month a head of their official release.



> 3. Would you recommend I get the 32GB or the 64GB?


The general rule of thumb for memory is get as much as you can afford. And if you anticipate putting a lot of music or video, you'll need it. Apps and books, though, don't generally take up much space.



> 4. What is the process of buying apps? If I buy a game on my HDX, will my son be able to get that same game downloaded to his HD for free, or would he have to buy it also? Keep in mind I will use my email address to register both of them.
> 
> 5. Do you buy apps and games and videos and such through the tablet, or do you buy them on a laptop and transfer them onto the tablet?


You can buy them from the device or from Amazon. Compatible apps will be available to devices registered to the same account. Most apps on Amazon are compatible with any Fire, and most other android devices as well, but not all are. On the app page at Amazon there'll be a link to click at the right to see all devices registered which will indicate which are compatible.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PIZ said:


> OK. I decided. I did a lot of research and I decided since it is my first tablet, I am going to get the Kindle Fire HDX 7". Main reasons are I am going to get Amazon Prime and it sounds like the HDX is the easier tablet to learn, especially for a first time tablet user. I have some questions, which I may have asked before, but can't seem to find them:
> 
> 1. If I get Amazon Prime on my son's tablet, and register his tablet under my name, can I use Amazon Prime on my HDX?
> 
> ...


Added later: I see Ann beat me to the punch! And I see I messed up my colors. too bad. But at least you have two perspectives.

_I fixed your color problems.  -Ann _


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

You say I can buy them on a laptop and have them directed to either of the tablets.  Can it be sent to both the tablets?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> You say I can buy them on a laptop and have them directed to either of the tablets. Can it be sent to both the tablets?


As it works now, when you buy an app from the computer, it can be sent directly to any of the HDX devices you have registered. You can't 'send' it to a non HDX Fire or non Fire device. BUT, once you go to that device, you will see it in the carousel after a sync and can quickly download it that way. (Of course, there's no carousel on a non-Fire device, but it will be available via the Amazon appstore app.  )


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Sync.  That makes sense.  So, also, if both Kindles are registered under me, and say I buy an app on my HDX (not on the laptop)......when my son syncs his Fire, he will then get that app.  Is that correct?  Then I could play Minecraft if I wanted.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

PIZ said:


> Sync. That makes sense. So, also, if both Kindles are registered under me, and say I buy an app on my HDX (not on the laptop)......when my son syncs his Fire, he will then get that app. Is that correct? Then I could play Minecraft if I wanted.


The app will be available on his device, yes, assuming it's compatible with the device. It is not automatically downloaded, except in the case as I described before where it can be sent to an HDX Fire.

I'm not sure it'll automatically pop up in his carousel if you buy from your device, but he should at least be able to find it under apps in the cloud.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I have a lot to learn.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PIZ said:


> I have a lot to learn.


No worries, nobody is born knowing this stuff.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm usually the last to get new tech stuff.  I just got my first laptop last year, and with it internet.  I still don't have a smart phone, and don't plan on getting one anytime soon.  But boy, when you don't keep up with this stuff, you fall WAY behind.

I am going to see if they have a Kindle HDX for Idiots next.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The only other thing I will throw out there is that at times the Amazon app store got very wonky for me.  There were apps that I had on my Fire that did NOT need an internet connection to run, such as games.  Imagine my surprise when I am not connected to the internet and I try to play my game it refuses to load because it needs to connect to Amazon.
This happened for me both with free apps and paid ones.  So if you are taking the Fires somewhere you won't have internet access, make sure you test your apps out ahead of time.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

That's kind of depressing. I was hoping I could use it on flights and as a passenger in a vehicle (kids).

This got me thinking and checking. I assumed I could download movies if I bought them, and watch them later, say on a flight or hotel room. Then I read on some sites that you can only stream on the Kindle Fire HDX. Is that accurate?

I found the below from a previous post from Betsy:

Not everything on Prime is available for download.

If the video is available for download, when you tap on the video on your HDX, it should take you to the product page. It'll say Watch Now or Download.

A Walk To Remember had the Download; Galaxy Quest did not.

I haven't checked to see if you can see this on using a computer, will do that next. EDIT: I looked on my iPad; I couldn't see anything on the page that says it's available for download if you have an HDX. I think you have to do this FROM an HDX.

Once you download it, I think you have a very limited time to watch or once you start watching, you have a limited time to finish watching.

EDIT: Here's what is says on the product page about downloaded Prime Videos:




> Some Prime Instant Video movies and TV Shows are also available for download. For those eligible titles, you may watch the downloaded video as long as it remains in Prime Instant Video. If you play the downloaded video when your device doesn't have an Internet connection, you have up to 48 hours to complete the video. To continue watching after that time, reconnect your device to the Internet.


Is this typical of all or most tablets? Is the Google Nexus like this, where you cannot download a movie onto your tablet? Or is this only for Prime Instant Videos? If I actually buy the video, meaning pay money for it, can I download the video or movie or tv show to my kindle fire Hdx and watch it as many times as I want?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Andra said:


> The only other thing I will throw out there is that at times the Amazon app store got very wonky for me. There were apps that I had on my Fire that did NOT need an internet connection to run, such as games. Imagine my surprise when I am not connected to the internet and I try to play my game it refuses to load because it needs to connect to Amazon.
> This happened for me both with free apps and paid ones. So if you are taking the Fires somewhere you won't have internet access, make sure you test your apps out ahead of time.


I know of some very expensive photo-editing programs for desktop PCs where the program "phones home" over the internet to verify that it is an authentic copy and not stolen, but I'm baffled at the idea of doing this for an Android game that costs a few bucks. I think what happened to Andra is that she had a game with a large amount of graphics files that needed to be downloaded before it was played. I have had at least one Amazon game, Fieldrunners HD that did this. But once I downloaded the large graphics files, I could play Fieldrunners HD on an airplane or anywhere else, whether I was connected to the internet or not. Andra, is this what happened in your case? If it is, it will not prevent you from using the game at the bottom of the ocean, on Alpha Centauri, or anywhere else far from an internet connection, once the files are downloaded the first time the game was started. 

For the record, after reading the earlier posts, I went and got my Fire HDX to test this. I went into airplane mode so I had no internet connection. Then I spent a couple of minutes each playing several different games (Carcassone and Game Dev Story among others), used Documents to go to view a PDF file I'd previously downloaded, and used the email app to view the contents of several emails that were already on the device (I couldn't download new ones in airplane mode of course). Then I used the Tripit travel planning app to view an upcoming plane reservation, and opened a Kindle book. I turned off airplane mode so that I was connected again, opened the video viewer and downloaded a Prime video to the device. I then turned airplane mode back on so I was not connected to the internet, and watched the downloaded video (you get a stern warning that your 48-hour viewing period is about to begin when you do this). After watching a couple of minutes of video, I turned airplane mode off and connected again, then deleted the downloaded video.

All this stuff should work, whether you're connected or not. Andra, if you really are having apps be permanently unavailable when you aren't connected to the internet, I'd give the Mayday people a buzz....PIZ, don't worry, you will be able to use the features of your Fire HDX whether you have wifi access or not!

Added after a moment's reflection--There are some Android apps where you NEED contact with the internet for it to work, because it depends on the internet to get the information. As I mentioned above, you won't be able to refresh your emails and view new ones without an internet connection. Looking up things in Wikipedia won't work without an internet connection. But this same thing is true of a desktop computer, it isn't a failing of the HDX. Just to be clear.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

PIZ said:


> T
> 
> Is this typical of all or most tablets? Is the Google Nexus like this, where you cannot download a movie onto your tablet? Or is this only for Prime Instant Videos? If I actually buy the video, meaning pay money for it, can I download the video or movie or tv show to my kindle fire Hdx and watch it as many times as I want?


From memory, I believe rental videos may not be able to be downloaded. But I don't rent videos, so can't say for sure. I downloaded a Prime video as mentioned above, and it worked fine. I'm confident that will also be true of any video you've purchased from Amazon Instant Video, though I didn't bother to try it after the Prime thing worked.


----------



## PIZ (Nov 29, 2013)

Whew!  Are you sure your name isn't MAYDAY, the Hooded Claw?  You have made me feel at ease every time I get anxious about something.  Thanks for making my transition into the tablet world a little easier.  I'm a 40 year old guy and my 67(?) year old mom knows more about Kindle Fires than I do.  I'll get there and maybe someday I can help some other poor sap figure things out.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

MAYDAY is great. I got my father an HDX. MAYDAY has already helped him with some basic questions, which I already told him but he forgot, & setting up his email, which I could not do.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I know of some very expensive photo-editing programs for desktop PCs where the program "phones home" over the internet to verify that it is an authentic copy and not stolen, but I'm baffled at the idea of doing this for an Android game that costs a few bucks. I think what happened to Andra is that she had a game with a large amount of graphics files that needed to be downloaded before it was played. I have had at least one Amazon game, Fieldrunners HD that did this. But once I downloaded the large graphics files, I could play Fieldrunners HD on an airplane or anywhere else, whether I was connected to the internet or not. Andra, is this what happened in your case? If it is, it will not prevent you from using the game at the bottom of the ocean, on Alpha Centauri, or anywhere else far from an internet connection, once the files are downloaded the first time the game was started.


Actually it was Fruit Ninja that started my annoyance at the Kindle app store. The game played fine until all of a sudden it did not work. After I connected back to the internet, it started working again. I mean, not that Fruit Ninja is a deal breaker or anything - it just surprised me that I could not play it when I wanted...


----------

